# Monin Honey Sweetener



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Anyone ever hear of this? They claim it's made of honey and water which is obviously not a stable combination. A quick Google search revealed that it is a result of the National Honey Board's Applied Research program and that it has a 10 month shelf life. If there are no other ingredients, it must be super pasteurized to retard fermentation.

http://www.monin.com/us/en/honey_liquid_sweetener.html

On a related note, has anyone tried normal honey in one of those pump containers? I have seen them used for soap products even more viscous than honey, so I would think it would work.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Oh wow.... do i EVER want to see an ingredients 
list for this stuff - "Made with natural Honey"
most often means "has a little honey in it".


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm assuming it's just watered down honey. If it's pasterized and in a sealed bottle it shouldn't ferment. Though without reading the back panel it also could be made with corn syrup.

Of course it could be like Splenda. 'Made with sugar so it tastes like sugar'? I find it tastes just like nutrasweet. Maybe even with a stronger aftertaste. Yuck!

-Tim


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>A quick Google search revealed that it is a result of the National Honey Board's Applied Research program

If that's true, I wouldn't expect it to be corn syrup.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Better not be HFCS...... revolt will be on their hands. Got to think there is not a whole lot of honey in this. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

[email protected]

Give them a shout everyone.....


----------

